# Cost of living



## delh01 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry if this is a frequent question but I'd like to check if this package will be ok to live in Abu dhabi :

Base salary 397000 aed
Housing 126000
Car allowance 30000
1 return ticket to France for the family every year
85% of school expenses covered by the company. 

We are a family of 4, with 2 boys, 9 and 2. My big son will go to the French school in downtown Abu Dhabi so we'll need to live not too far away, for example Khalidiya village, Tourist Club Area or Corniche. I also saw new properties on Al Reem island, is this a nice place ? It does not look like it's finished yet...

Thanks in advance,

H


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You will have to add to your housing quite a bit, I would imagine. 

Al reem is a bit out, as well as not finished and tons of construction going on in the area, and you will have to deal with traffic whilst coming in for school. I suggest you to wait and decide how much traffic you can deal with and decide if you should look at a villa in the outskirts or an apartment/flat in the school area. Traffic in abu dhabi can be quite bad during the usual hours. Have you looked at the fees of the french school you are wishing to enroll your child? If is 40k and they are taking care of is quite different then if it is 80k and they are taking care of 85%.


----------



## delh01 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks for your answer. The French school is quite cheap, around 22k, so the remaining 15% will not cost us too much... We planned to spend the 1st 4 weeks looking for the right place, either a flat downtown or a house outside. We are targeting 150 to 170k per year for housing, I hope we can get a nice 3 bedrooms with this budget. We are leaving our loved house in france so we'd like something nice in AD as well.... Anyway, I guess we'll have to compromise between housing, cars, leisure and savings, as always...

We are moving mid December, so things will go fast now..

Thanks again,
H


----------



## la luna (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi....I am new member . I have one very concerning question :
I am a doctor and I have offer for job that goes something like this:
basic salary= 18000
no accommodation
or 15000+ accommodation
no payed school for my kid
Please can you tell me is this offer ok for living in Sharjah....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not an expert on doctor's salaries but it doesn't sound like very much to me after all your years of training.


----------



## la luna (Nov 5, 2011)

BedouGirl thanks a lot for advise...I already find out that this offer is very low... I told that to HR manager...The answer was:this is very high salary for registrar...Ufff I am very confused.I want the job but I am very worried if the money are sufficient for family of 3...


----------



## omarhammad (Nov 9, 2011)

If you are going to be in Sharjah then it's perfect but stay there in the weekends or you can live in Ajman , but the fact that they can register you salary is a big lie


----------



## la luna (Nov 5, 2011)

omarhammad said:


> If you are going to be in Sharjah then it's perfect but stay there in the weekends or you can live in Ajman , but the fact that they can register you salary is a big lie



Thanks a lot Yes it is true that the salary offer is not correct, but that is for now max..


----------

